# Grub i Error 11

## sick6oy

Witam.

Po wybraniu w Grubie Gentoo pojawia mi sie taki komunikat :

root (hd0,4)

Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

kernel /boot/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r8

[Linux-bzImage setup=0x1400, size=0x25ea30]

root=/dev/hda6

Error 11: Unrecognized device string

Wcisniecie dowolnego klawisza powoduje powrot do GRUBa.

Czy ktos ma pomysl w czym tkwi problem ?

Z gory dziekuje za pomoc.  :Smile: 

----------

## kurak

Kolego, masz problem z dowiązaniem dysku.

```
root (hd0,4)
```

Spróbuj 

```
root (hd0,6)
```

P.S. Jak Cię wróci do gruba to tam pod spodem masz opis - naciśnij "e" i zmień wartość 4->6 może się uda a jak nie, to pokombinuj. Kiedyś wystarczyło u mnie zostawić (hd0,). Próbuj.

----------

## Arfrever

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

## sick6oy

Po zmienieniu wartosci tak jak proponowales Error 11 zmienia sie na 15 i 17 czyli brak pliku albo mozliwosci do montowania.  :Sad: 

----------

## kurak

Pokaż listing katalogu /boot oraz wpisy w grub.conf.

----------

## sick6oy

Rozwiazalem juz problem  :Smile: 

Polegal on na tym iz wpis w grub.conf wygladal tak :

kernel /boot/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r8 

root=/dev/hda6

a powinien tak :

kernel /boot/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hda6

 :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

 *kurak wrote:*   

> Kolego, masz problem z dowiązaniem dysku.
> 
> ```
> root (hd0,4)
> ```
> ...

 

a nie przypadkiem hd0,5 dla hda6?...

hda1 = hd0,0

hda2 = hd0,1

hda3 = hd0,2

...

hda6 = hd0,5

----------

## Bialy

Poe ma racje.

----------

## sick6oy

Moze i ma racje ale nie w przypadku mojego problemu, w zapisie nic nie zmienilem poza tym co napisalem wczesniej. Partycja z jadrem ma u mnie oznaczenie hda5 wiec w oznaczeniu GRUBa jest to hd0,4.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Bialy

A wklej calego grub.conf

----------

## sick6oy

Przypomne tylko, ze problem juz rozwiazalem o czym pisalem wczesniej.

A oto zawartosc grub.conf :

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,4)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.22-r8

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hda6

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.22-r8 (rescue)

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/linux-2.6.22-r8 root=/dev/hda6 init=/bin/bb

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1

----------

## Bialy

Ja juz sie pogobilem co gdzie masz  :Confused: 

jesli / masz na hda6 to wszedzie wstaw (hd0,5)  :Exclamation: 

PS. grub na tych ustawieniach boot'uje Tobie Windnosa?

----------

## sick6oy

No pewnie ze bootuje  :Smile:  Z XP teraz pisze bo pod gentoo nie mam internetu. Oczywiscie XP nie startuje domyslnie lecz po wybraniu go w GRUBie  :Smile: 

----------

## Bialy

To teraz grub dziala?

----------

## sick6oy

Grub dzialal zawsze, ale nie odpalal sie linux po wybraniu go z listy.

----------

## Bialy

Dobra zle sformuowalem pytanie. Moja wina.

Teraz boot'uje Linuksa?

----------

## sick6oy

Tak  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

osobiscie bardzo mnie to intryguje jakim cudem Ci to działa, no ale skoro działa, to jeszcze SOLVED dodaj...

----------

